# 
!       .     15%     ,      . 
: 1.        (..   )            ,                        ?
2.             ?
P/S   .     .     - +.

----------


## ABell

1.          .
2.      . (  ).

----------

,       .

----------


## ABell

?   ? ""   ?   , , , -       .

----------


## C

> ,


    ...
ABell 1.          . 
         ..
              .?

----------


## ABell

..."." =    ,   .

----------


## C

..    .   ? -  ?      2 ...             .?   ?

----------


## Nataliya_S

.   :    .  ?

----------


## C

.    15%.   ,          ,   .  ,             ,         .   ?     ,     ,      0?        ,   ?

----------


## ABell

?

----------


## C

,  .

----------


## ABell

.  ...

----------


## C

.     . 
..       ,     ? 
     ?      ?      ?
                   ?

----------


## ABell

.

----------


## C

*ABell*,   ,       -.    ,     ?

----------


## ABell

.     .

----------


## C

*ABell*, !

----------


## C

,   ,  ,    . 
!        ,    .   ,   .   -    ...       .   .   (=  ).
       ,    . ?
    ,         (.),   ?

----------


## ABell

.  15%  .   ,     (. ).

----------


## C

.   ,       ,   .   ? -? 
    ?         ,    ,      -  .     -  ?

----------


## ABell

> .   ,       ,   .   ? -? 
>     ?         ,    ,      -  .     -  ?


     .   ,        ...(  ).  - .   .

----------


## Nataliya_S

*C*,     ,   ?

----------


## C



----------


## ggalla

6% ?       ? ..   ?          ?

----------


## ABell

-,     .

----------


## C

.   15%. 
         ?     ?      ? 
  .,    ?   ,   , ,    ?
    ..   20-71?     76,5 ? 
  .  :
50/76,5  11000  
76,5/76,5 9000    
76,5/51 8000   
76,5/62 1000    
62/90 1000   
*76,5/62 1000 .   
62/90 1000  * 
20/71 1000   ( )
90/20   

 ,   - .   - 2000 ,   1000, ? 2000   ,  1000 -   ?

----------


## ABell

...    .

----------


## C

*ABell*,        ?
 ,  ,    ,    ( ),      .   ?   ?

----------


## ABell

.    .

----------


## C

..        ..    ?
      ?      ?    -?        ?
        ,    .     ,    ,       ,   ? 
     ,       ?

----------


## ABell

"     "  ?   ?

----------


## C

,  ..  ,  ... 
      ,      ,      ..      ..
 ,      ,    ? 
      ?

----------


## ABell

,      .       .
     .

----------


## C

*ABell*, .     ,   ,   )

----------


## ABell

(.   ).

----------

